# Baboon-Rash hits me HARD!!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

This freak of nature has hit me for one of four reasons, or maybe all of the above!! I will be getting back "THE UNABOMBER" way!!! Keep one eye open when you sleep Christian!!!! Very nice hit by the way. I have been searching for the BTLs for a while. Thank you!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice! Good job, Christian!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

terrasco said:


> Very nice! Good job, Christian!


Thank you sir.

Hey john, did you notice I even slipped one that is "reversed wrapped"???

Send me a pic when your smoking it.


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

The barber shop ones are the BTL's? I've got to go find one of those somewhere.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy cow what a hit!
man I love those Montes!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

LMFAO! I just read the header... Baboon-rash! Be careful... everyone laughed at me when I sent out the M.O.A.B. statement... that was 5 bombs in one day. My next bombing will be a more focus target.
Just keep taunting me... I'll bomb you so bad, you think you were living back in the dark ages!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice hit!!! Good job


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I think this guy unloaded a full box of BTLs!!!! NICE HIT....rookie...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> LMFAO! I just read the header... Baboon-rash! Be careful... everyone laughed at me when I sent out the M.O.A.B. statement... that was 5 bombs in one day. My next bombing will be a more focus target.
> Just keep taunting me... I'll bomb you so bad, you think you were living back in the dark ages!


Ahh, the good olde days... Looting... Pillaging... Wearing viking helmets... <G>


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice hit Christian, I'm loving the reverse wrap. I think the BTL's are in high demand now lol.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

BABOON RASH....oh that's going to stick.
Dude's good but talks too much smack to not get that
thrown up in his face in the future.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Nice hit Christian, I'm loving the reverse wrap. I think the BTL's are in high demand now lol.


I was in a shop in Indiana that sold them for $22


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

great hit. Be careful of John though.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> great hit. Be careful of John though.


Yeah, you might get a rash.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man another awesome hit! Damn Christian, are you a Fuente Rep or something...I never seen so many BTL's before!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I was in a shop in Indiana that sold them for $22


yeah, I hear a lot of stories like that.... I can't say that I've acutually spoken to anyone who actually got the deal... but if you can... hook a brotha up!!!! On this side of town, even if you can find them... it's 30-40 a stick and online to be found for $50


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Way to beat down Jumpin Johnnie! Of course, you know he isn't the Craziest Mofo of the Year for nothing. Enjoy em John - I know I will!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great selection.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> BABOON RASH....oh that's going to stick.
> Dude's good but talks too much smack to not get that
> thrown up in his face in the future.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

DAMN! Christian, that was another helluva hit there! Sheesh, got the BTL's flying around like hot cakes! Nice there Johnny-boy, you got "Babooned"! 

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit,those AF look good


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice freaking hitI love this place LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Christian--nice selection--I guess this will show your taste in smokes are of high standards--Unlike the post for the DOG ROCKETS---Very Nice Smack to a well desiring BOTL.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...incredibley generous.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Baboon Rash, you have started something I believe may have gotten you in over your ugly lil head!!! Oh yeah, go get some Desitin or some Preperation-H for that bad rash man. It will help when I blow you onto your A$$!!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

ER Doc said:


>


that is awesome... from now on, when I send out a bomb... it will be with this picture and a tube of desitin. All you guys are a bunch of A holes! That's why I love here so much...


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

LMFAO - Nice pic and nice hit as well. Those BTL's are goooooooda!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That's some funny poop!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

can anyone photo edit this baboon arse and remove the strange zoo url?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> can anyone photo edit this baboon arse and remove the strange zoo url?


done brother...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks mario.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

nice hit 
way to shake peoples up


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Christian is going crazy with the bombs, damn, and those BTL's don't seem to be in short supply.
Nice work man!
That pink butted baboon pic may need to become your new avatar pic?!:lol:


----------

